# I want to feature YOU.



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

I am looking for seasonal or year round Halloween crafters to feature on my blog. There's only about 81 days left to Halloween and I want to try to do at least one feature per week. Maybe even daily  This may even help you out! Please let me know if you're interested. 
My blog: http://southern05belle.blogspot.com/​


----------

